# kid from a Scottish isle



## colliemaid (Mar 18, 2013)

here are our new additions they are feral cross, tog ,old english ,



















mum









this is the billy


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

They both look like their daddy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## colliemaid (Mar 18, 2013)

thank you ,


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are cute! Do you live on a Scottish island? My favorite author is Scottish and loved to write about his homeland, so naturally I am interested in Scotland.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is very cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties


----------



## colliemaid (Mar 18, 2013)

yep i do i live on the island of lewis :dance:
triplets born yesterday



















it's a lovely place to live


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute. I don't know if it's the photo but the buck looks like he has a little tupe (sp?)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

clearwtrbeach said:


> very cute. I don't know if it's the photo but the buck looks like he has a little tupe (sp?)


If you're looking at what I'm looking at, I think it may be a collar


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> very cute. I don't know if it's the photo but the buck looks like he has a little tupe (sp?)


What's that?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Like a little wig? He does look like that!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

milkmaid said:


> Like a little wig? He does look like that!


Oh :hammer: I thought it said tube not tupe haha
I think it's spelt toupee


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww very cute kids! Congrats!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Daddy does look like he belongs to The Hair Club for Goats! :laugh:


----------

